# I don't know what to do... =(



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo's Mom*

Enzo's Mom

Do you think your vet would wait for payment if you explained the situation, or can you use a credit card to pay for it?
My thoughts are call the vet and tell them what is going on with his ear and ask if there is anything you can do to help him feel better and ask how long you can wait to bring him in.

I also googled My Dogs Ear is Red and Swollen Inside and came up with this:

http://www.google.com/search?source...370US370&q=Dogs+ear+is+red+and+swollen+inside
About 478,000 results (0.32 seconds) Search ResultsDog has ear infection - ear infection in dogs - Article on Pets.ca ...Ear infections in dogs - a general article by Dr. Van Lienden. ... The ears often become red and inflamed and develop an offensive odor. ... There are medications that can shrink the swollen tissues and open the canal in some dogs. ... clean the outer part of the ear canal and the inside of the ear flap with a ...
www.pets.ca/dogs/articles/dog-ear-infections/ - Cached►One of my dog's ear is swollen. Besides taking him to the vet ...Jun 14, 2007 ... dogs swollen ear lobe? my dog has a red and tender ear on the inside what is it? my dogs ears are swollen inside? why would my dog ear flap ...
answers.yahoo.com › Pets › Dogs - Cached - Similar
The inside of our dogs ear is swollen, we don't know if something ...‎ - Jul 3, 2010
Whats wrong with my dog's ear?‎ - Apr 3, 2010
My dogs ear is swollen like it has liquid inside it, up at the tip ...‎ - Jun 29, 2008
My Dog's Ear Flaps Are Swollen...?‎ - Jul 12, 2007

More results from answers.yahoo.com »


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is copied from an old post and I have used this on Oakly's ears with great success.

"Healthy Ear Recipe

"1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

"Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

"If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

"My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc..."
__________________
I believe Oakly's Dad tried it on the Oak doggy with good results.
Hope that helps --
Jon


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh poor baby! I know someone on the forum has a recipe for a mixture that includes monistat-7 that helps with yeast infections. Do you smell yeast? If so, maybe you can at least give him a bit of relief.

Never mind, Oakley's Dad posted the recipe. LOL


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG!!!

I have this ear stuff we got from the vet for Mojo, but his ears have been great for a while, so it's just sitting here. Do you think that would help him until the 21st?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

PS: I ran this recipe by my vet and he thought it was a fine solution. He likes to know of homemade solutions since many of his clients are low income.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> This is copied from an old post and I have used this on Oakly's ears with great success.
> 
> "Healthy Ear Recipe
> 
> ...


I'm going to give this a try tonight! Thanks!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I have this ear stuff we got from the vet for Mojo, but his ears have been great for a while, so it's just sitting here. Do you think that would help him until the 21st?


I think I'm going to give that recipe a try, but thanks!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor ear... ;-(


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the healthy ear recipe worked (maybe not a quick as what the vet gave us) also I used all store brands to made it cheaper.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not just me, right? It looks red and swollen compared to the other ear?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It looks red to me....does it smell different than the other ear?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, it smells gross. Sometimes I worry that I'm overreacting, but Jeff just got home and he agrees with me that it looks pretty bad. He's an EMT, so I definitely believe him when he says I'm not just overreacting this time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

If it smells I would think it's an infection. The healthy ear recipe won't hurt him any and might help...I think I got the stuff in store brands for ten dollars or so, if it doesn't look any better in a day then this weekend maybe you get him to a vets. Clean the ear first and everytime before you reapply (at least it's what I did and also what I did when had meds from the vet.) I have used earwash from the vets and also gold listerine.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hopefully the recipe will take care of it, or at least make it a little better before he can be seen by a vet. I used to get ear infections all the time, and they are NOT FUN. Poor dude.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I called Jeff's mom and she said she has some ear drops I can pick up from the last time that Hunter had an ear infection while he was living with her. Sooooo relieved! I cleaned his ear tonight but I don't want to do anything else to it because it looks so irritated. I'm picking up the drops tomorrow on my day off. Thanks for the help, everybody! I'll keep you updated!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck...he will be ok.


----------

